# Cpt 32551



## MSUEEMBRY (Jun 19, 2008)

does anyone know if there are global days for CPT 32551?   I don't have access to check this at this time.


----------



## JOEYC123 (Jun 19, 2008)

32551 does not have a global period


----------



## sharon.strong@lpnt.net (Jun 24, 2014)

*32551*

Can this code (32551) be billed with VATS codes?


----------

